# Heavy-Weight Walleye Seminars - 2010



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The &#8220;Heavy Weight Walleye&#8221; Seminar Series continues for 2010:​*
Heavy - Weight Walleye 2010​*
*Tips & Tactics from the Tournament Trail
Presentation Strategies to Locate & Catch Fish
Advanced Boat Control Techniques
Utilizing Your Electronics​*
*Locations, Dates & Times:​*
*February 13th & 14th*
Tri-County Outdoor Sport Show
http://www.buckeyeangler.com/Sportshow/2009
Alliance National Guard Armory 
1175 West Vine Street 
Alliance, Ohio

Saturday February 13th:
11:00 &#8211; 12:00 Tips & Tactics from the Tournament Trail
2:00 &#8211; 3:00 Presentation Strategies to Locate & Catch Fish

Sunday February 14th:
11:00 &#8211; 12:00 Advanced Boat Control Techniques
2:00 &#8211; 3:00 Utilizing Your Electronics​
*Sunday, February 21st*

2:00 pm &#8211; 3:30 pm
Gander Mountain &#8211; Sheffield
5244 Cobblestone Rd.
Elyria, OH 44035
(440) 934-8222​

*Saturday, March 6th*
1:00 pm &#8211; 2:30 pm
Gander Mountain &#8211; Niles
2390 Niles Cortland Rd.
Niles, OH 44484
(330) 544-5800​
*March 13th & 14th*
Early Bird Outdoors Sports Show
http://www.buckeyeangler.com/Sportshow/2009
Stow National Guard Armory 
4630 Allen Road Stow, Ohio

(Daily schedule TBA)



*The seminars will be presented by tournament 
walleye angler, John &#8220;JC&#8221; Csizmadia.
www.jcfishing.com
[email protected]*​

&#8220;I&#8217;m looking forward to sharing my tournament experiences and what I&#8217;ve learned from competing with some of the best walleye anglers around, fishing everything from local and regional circuits to the Cabela&#8217;s Master Walleye Circuit pro - tour. From the Great Lakes and big water, to local lakes and reservoirs, the seminars will offer something for everyone. The 4 topics are all related, and can help everyone improve their walleye fishing success, regardless of experience, location, or fishing style/method. The topics are very flexible and each seminar is different from the rest. I also learn a lot from the anglers who attend the seminars, so feel free to share your experiences and questions. I&#8217;ll have a booth at both of the sports shows as well, so stop by and let&#8217;s talk walleye! I&#8217;m looking forward to meeting all of you at the events.

*&#8220;JC&#8221;*


----------



## 75wall (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you have to register?


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't think so. Very much looking forward to these shows.See youguys there.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

No pre-registration is required. Just show up and have a good time talking walleye fishing!

JC


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

-TRI-COUNTY OUTDOORS SPORTSHOW SEMINARS SCHEDULE-

http://www.buckeyeangler.com/Sportshow/2009



SATURDAY 2/13

11A.M.- JOHN "JC" CSIZMADIA (tournament walleye angler): " TIPS AND TACTICS FROM THE TOURNAMENT TRAIL"

12:30 P.M.- CHAD HARMON & SKIP MARTIN (Ohio catfishing champions/Cat Pro Guide Service):" TROLLING AND DRIFTING FOR CATFISH"

2P.M.-JOHN "JC" CSIZMADIA(tournament walleye angler): " PRESENTATION STRATEGIES TO LOCATE AND CATCH FISH"

4P.M.- MIKE SCHMELTZER (bass tournaments champ/tournament series director): "SECRETS OF THE BASS TOURNEY TRAIL"

5:30P.M.- CHAD HARMON & SKIP MARTIN ( OHIO catfishing champions/Cat Pro Guide Service)- " TROLLING AND DRIFTING FOR CATFISH"



SUNDAY 2/14

11 A.M.- JOHN "JC" CSIZMADIA (tournament walleye angler): " ADVANCED BOAT CONTROL TECHNIQUES"

12:30 P.M.- CHAD HARMON & SKIP MARTIN (Ohio catfishing champions/ Cat Pro Guide Service) : "TROLLING AND DRIFTING FOR CATFISH" 
2P.M.- JOHN "JC" CSIZMADIA (tournament walleye angler): " UTILIZING YOUR ELECTRONICS"

3:30 P.M.- MIKE SCHMELTZER (bass tournaments champ/ tournament series director): " SECRETS OF THE BASS TOURNEY TRAIL"


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Count me in! Maybe John will be back by then!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

I've received a few questions about the seminar topics and what I'll be presenting. Last years Heavy-Weight Walleye Seminars focused on big water walleye. This years series is very different. 

Rather than focusing on specific techniques or specific bodies of water, I'll be sharing how I approach things like: 

Fishing New Water
Breaking Down Water To Locate Fish
Search Method Presentations
Developing & Refining Patterns To Catch More Fish
Boat Control Methods Based On Presentation, Fish Location, Structure etc.
Simple Ways To Use Sonar & GPS To Catch More Fish & more...

The seminars will benefit anyone interested in having more fun catching walleye. You don't have to fish tournaments or big water or have a ton of gear and a tournament rig to improve your fishing success... I'll just be sharing what I've learned from my tournament experiences to help!


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

Let's not forget about the future of fishing! The Tri-County Outdoors Show on 2/13 & 2/14 and the Early Bird Outdoors Show on 3/13 & 3/14 will be giving away:

FREE TACKLE BOXES to the first 50 kids at EACH SHOW, EACH DAY! 

Courtesy of a great Ohio based company - FLAMBEAU OUTDOORS


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking forward to the Tri - County Sports Show this weekend. 

I'll be sharing my booth with my good friends from the Ohio Walleye Federation, www.fishowf.com, and I'll also have some product from Contender Spoons. We'll be in booth #1. 

Stop by the show and catch a seminar or just browse around and stop by my booth for more info. on the Ohio Walleye Federation, some Contender spoons, or just to talk walleye fishing. See you there!

Details: http://www.buckeyeangler.com/newversion/indexflash.html 

February 13th & 14th

Tri-County Outdoor Sport Show
Alliance National Guard Armory 
1175 West Vine Street 
Alliance, Ohio

Saturday February 13th:
11:00 &#8211; 12:00 Tips & Tactics from the Tournament Trail
2:00 &#8211; 3:00 Presentation Strategies to Locate & Catch Fish

Sunday February 14th:
11:00 &#8211; 12:00 Advanced Boat Control Techniques
2:00 &#8211; 3:00 Utilizing Your Electronics

JC


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Unfortunate for me I Have to work this weekend, Sounds like a great show will see it when you come to Niles Gander on March 6. Also hope to get to chat with you at the OWF banquet.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

John puts on a tremendous seminar, I look forward to being at Alliance or Stow


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting everyone this Saturday/Sunday. I'll have lots of info. and ideas for everyone who likes to fish. Most of what I present applies to all styles of fishing, but the focus is on walleye! We'll have info. on the Ohio Walleye Federation(OWF) www.fishowf.com at the booth, and a special show price on Contender Spoons spoon storage boxes!

Details: http://www.buckeyeangler.com/newversion/indexflash.html


JC


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

John it was nice meeting you today at the show. Your seminar was great also. What was cool was you brought this down to a level i could relate to. Inland Lakes that I hit ,Gear that i use etc. Most are about the Big show Big open water trolling. Wish i could have stayed for the next one.

Thanks for taking the time to do the show. I have already started putting your plan in place. I'm sure you will be hearing from me again with some questions .

Also a BIG THANK YOU to who donated the knife for Johns raffle it is a very nice BENCHMADE knife.Thats the third time i let Tori hold a raffle ticket and shes won. 

Guys if you go to the show make sure to catch JC's show.I know its going to put more fish in my boat


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

I had an absolute blast this weekend at the Tri-County Outdoors Show! I want to personally thank everyone who attended my seminars. It's an honor and a privledge to get to spend time with so many people who enjoy fishing.

I hope what I presented will help everyone have more fun out on the water! I learned a lot from all of your questions, thoughts and suggestions. Thank you for sharing your time with me!

A big shout of thanks to the entire Buckeye Angler crew! Jack and Gary put a tremendous amount of effort into sharing the great outdoors with all of us. Thank you!

All of the vendors at the show had a nice selction of gear and some great deals to boot!

I made a lot of new friends and that's what all of this is about. I'm looking forward to meeting all of you at my upcoming Gander Mountain seminars and at the Early Bird Outdoors Show in Stow.

See you there,

JC


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey John 
What will your Stow shows be about ? Times to please .


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Due to a death in my immediate family, the seminar on 2/21 at the Gander Mountain Sheffield store in Elyria has been cancelled.

JC*


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

jcfishing said:


> *Due to a death in my immediate family, the seminar on 2/21 at the Gander Mountain Sheffield store in Elyria has been cancelled.
> 
> JC*


*The remaining seminar dates are on as scheduled.*​


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

John Sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you to all my friends in the fishing and outdoors community for your thoughts and support during this difficult time. Your consideration represents what our sport and the people who participate in fishing and the outdoors are all about.

Sincerely,

JC


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Prayers and thoughts sent!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The remaining Heavy Weight Walleye 2010 seminars are on as scheduled. I just got the daily schedule for the Early Bird Outdoors sport show. Thanks to all for your kind support. I look forward to meeting all of you and talking walleye fishing! 

Saturday, March 6th

1:00 pm  2:30 pm
*Gander Mountain  Niles*
2390 Niles Cortland Rd.
Niles, OH 44484
(330) 544-5800


March 13th & 14th

*Early Bird Outdoors Sports Show*
www.buckeyeangler.com
Stow National Guard Armory 
4630 Allen Road Stow, Ohio

Saturday,March 13,11a.m.-"Advanced Boat Control"
Sunday,March 14,Noon-"Presentation Strategies".




The seminars will be presented by tournament 
walleye angler, John JC Csizmadia.
www.jcfishing.com
[email protected]


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If there is anything we can do dont hesitate.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

JIG said:


> If there is anything we can do dont hesitate.


Thanks Jig. The support from OGF and the outdoors community has been great! Thank you all!

I can't wait to get back out on the water. In the meantime there's nothing better to pass the last bit of winter blues than to get together with a bunch of walleye anglers and to share our ideas on walleye fishing. 

Rather than focusing on specific techniques or specific bodies of water, I'll be sharing how I approach things like: 
Fishing New Water 
Breaking Down Water To Locate Fish 
Search Method Presentations 
Developing & Refining Patterns To Catch More Fish 
Boat Control Methods Based On Presentation, Fish Location, Structure etc. 
Simple Ways To Use Sonar & GPS To Catch More Fish & more... 

The seminars will benefit anyone interested in having more fun catching walleye. You don't have to fish tournaments or big water or have a ton of gear and a tournament rig to improve your fishing success... I'll just be sharing what I've learned from my tournament experiences to help! 


Locations, Dates & Times:​
*Saturday, March 6th*

1:00 pm  2:30 pm
*Gander Mountain  Niles*
2390 Niles Cortland Rd.
Niles, OH 44484
(330) 544-5800


*March 13th & 14th*

*Early Bird Outdoors Sports Show*
www.buckeyeangler.com
Stow National Guard Armory 
4630 Allen Road Stow, Ohio

Saturday,March 13,11a.m.-"Advanced Boat Control"
Sunday,March 14,Noon-"Presentation Strategies".


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The weather has been teasing us, and I'm hoping for an early spring! We should be home free shortly after St. Patrick's Day!

I'm looking forward to the seminar this Saturday at the Niles Gander Mountain Store. GM has some great deals going on right now! Their new fishing department layout is awesome and they've got everything you'll need to put Ol' Marble Eyes (and anything else that swims) in the boat this season.

I'll be presenting information, tips & tactics, and strategies I have used fishing the Cabela's Masters Walleye Circuit, The Cabela's National Team Championship and local and regional circuits held on lakes in our own back yard...

The seminar will have something for everyone interested in having more fun catching walleye. You don't have to fish tournaments or big water or have a ton of gear and a tournament rig to improve your fishing success... I'll just be sharing what I've learned from my tournament experiences to help you put more fish in the boat! 

We'll kick things off at 1:00 and talk walleye until the cows come home or they kick us out, whichever comes first !


*Hope to see you there!

www.jcfishing.com


Heavy - Weight Walleye 2010​*Tips & Tactics from the Tournament Trail
Presentation Strategies to Locate & Catch Fish
Advanced Boat Control Techniques
Utilizing Your Electronics​


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like Im missing something good but what ya going too do! Duty Calls.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Wow! Thanks to all who attended my seminar at the Niles Gander Mountain!*​
Judging by the size of the crowd, walleye fishing is alive and well in North East Ohio! There were walleye anglers from as far as East Palestine who made the trip. We started at 1:00 and finished shortly after 4:00. I was happy to stick around and answer all of your questions. I sincerely hope that my presentation will help all of you have more fun catching more walleye! If you have any addittional questions feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]. 

A big shout of thanks to the Niles Gander Mountain for having me at their store. The Lodge is a great facility and the store has some great specials going on for spring fishing. Gander Mountain made sure that everyone at the seminar got some Gander Bucks to sweeten the deal. Thanks!

Thanks to Mike Krake, the host of the Mahoning Valley Sportsman Show for stopping in. I'm looking forward to being on the show on Saturday, March 20th at 7:00 am on 570 WKBN AM !

I also want to thank Jack Wollitz, outdoor writer for the Vindicator, for his help in promoting my seminars series. Be sure to "catch" Jack's column each Saturday in the Vindicator!

A special thanks to the local Girl Scouts of America for holding the doors open for me while I loaded in my gear. I was proud to buy a couple of boxes of Girl Scout cookies from them to use as prizes during my seminar, enjoy!

I can't wait for ice off! In the meantime, I'm looking forward to meeting all of you on 3/13 & 3/14 at the Early Bird Outdoors Show:

March 13th & 14th

Early Bird Outdoors Sports Show
www.buckeyeangler.com
Stow National Guard Armory 
4630 Allen Road Stow, Ohio

Saturday,March 13,11a.m.-"Advanced Boat Control"
Sunday,March 14,Noon-"Presentation Strategies".


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

JC, my Wife had to work and I really wanted to come down. But I don't think a 4yr old would have lasted that long. I'll have to catch up with you another time.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Toxic:
No problem, we'll catch up with each other. The time spent with your daughter is way better than listening to me talk about walleye fishing! I'll pick up an extra box of Girl Scout cookies for her the next time ! Stay in touch... [email protected]

JC


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Hey John
> What will your Stow shows be about ? Times to please .


I'll be presenting information, tips & tactics, and strategies I have used fishing the Cabela's Masters Walleye Circuit, The Cabela's National Team Championship and local and regional circuits held on lakes in our own back yard... I'm fortunate to share my time with so many who love to fish walleye! Every seminar I give is different from the last one... I do my best to focus in on what everyone that shows up wants to learn more about !

The seminars will have something for everyone interested in having more fun catching walleye. You don't have to fish tournaments or big water or have a ton of gear and a tournament rig to improve your fishing success... I'll just be sharing what I've learned from my tournament experiences to help you put more fish in the boat! 

March 13th & 14th

Early Bird Outdoors Sports Show
www.buckeyeangler.com
Stow National Guard Armory 
4630 Allen Road Stow, Ohio

Saturday,March 13,11a.m.-"Advanced Boat Control"
Sunday,March 14,Noon-"Presentation Strategies".


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

JC

I was at your seminar at the alliance show. It was really good, made me think about how I can improve my walleye fishing. I'll be there Sunday for sure and I hope to make it saturday too. It should be a great show. Can't wait for the weekend!

fishize


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by bassin'toon 
One of the things I always liked about the Earlybird Show was the last hour of each day they have each vendor donate to their "Door Prize Blowout" where the seminars are..It actually became a competition to see who could donate the best prize, lots of tackle and I remember 1/2 price charters, clothing, etc.
I just picked up one of the flier's for this weekend , and sure enough-it's baaaaccckkkk.You must be present to win, but they let you come back w/your stub if you were their earlier and left.
Guy at Twinsburg Gander Mountain said the show booth space is completely sold out, cause they tried to get more. 

*I'm proud to announce that one of my loyal supporters Contender Trolling Spoons has donated 2 prize packages valued at over $100 each for the "Door Prize Blowout" each day of the show! A great selection of Contender's American Made spoons in their top walleye catching colors, and one of their awesome spoon boxes to keep them organized and ready for action! *


*Compliments of Contender Trolling Spoons & jcfishing.com
See you at the show!*​


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

JC,

I really enjoyed your seminar today at the Early Bird show. Thanks for spending some extra time answering all of my questions. I can't wait to get out on the water and put your strategies to work!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who attended my Heavy-Weight Walleye 2010 seminar series. I had a blast and I hope what I presented will help all of you have a great 2010 fishing season. I also learned a lot from all of you...

Keep those e-mails with additional questions coming, I answer every e-mail I recieve. E-mail [email protected]

If you couldn't make it to one of the seminars or just want to hear a little bit more about walleye fishing:

*I'll be doing a live interview and talking walleye this Saturday at 7:00 am
on the Mahoning Valley Sportsman Show hosted by Mike Krake on 570 WKBN AM out of Youngstown, Ohio.

The Mahoning Valley Sportsman Show airs each and every Saturday at 7:00 am with all of your favorite outdoors topics. Check it out this Saturday!!!*​


----------

